# Bilder in Fred`s



## Redlisch (10. Mai 2008)

Hiho,
seit heute kann ich mir keine Bilder mehr vergrößern im Forum,
wenn ich auf die Miniaturbilder in Fred`s klicke, geht zwar ein
neues Fenster auf aber es kommt nur:

_Sie haben keine Rechte, um auf diese Seite zuzugreifen. Folgende Gründe könnten z.B. dafür verantwortlich sein:

Sie versuchen, den Beitrag eines anderen Benutzers zu ändern oder auf administrative Funktionen zuzugreifen. Überprüfen Sie bitte in den Forenregeln, ob Sie diese Aktion ausführen dürfen. 
Wenn Sie versucht haben, einen Beitrag zu schreiben, kann es sein, dass Ihr Benutzerkonto deaktiviert wurde oder noch aktiviert werden muss. _

Oder verträgt sich das Forum nicht mit dem SP3 von XP ?

Axel


----------



## Annett (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bilder in Fred`s*

Hi Alex,

kannst Du bitte mal spezifizieren, welche Bilder in welchen Beiträgen?
Vermutlich handelt es sich um Verlinkungen aus der Galerie?

Kannst Du das vergrößern? 
Foto 

Und das?
Foto 

EDIT: Falls es sich ausschließlich um Bilder aus Rainers Galerie handelte.... die war irgendwie "verstellt" -  wieso, aber die Bilder müßten jetzt alle wieder zu öffnen sein.


----------



## Redlisch (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bilder in Fred`s*

Danke Annett gehen wieder alle,
waren tatsächlich Bilder von Rainer welche nicht gingen.

Axel

Fred: closed


----------

